# Why No Small Dogs?



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Do people not train small dogs? Every single class I have audited or enrolled my dogs in is filled with large dogs. Don't get me wrong. I love all dogs. I really do. It just makes me wonder where are all the small dogs? I know people have small dogs, and get small breed puppies. Why are they rarely/never in a training class? Sassy's class of 8 has two small breed puppies. Sassy being one of them. Raffy's fun foundation class of 8 has him. That is it. Out of 16 dogs in these two classes, there are 3 small breeds, and two of them belong to me. I saw the other puppy class that Sassy's not in the other day. Again, one small breed dog, a pug. 

This observation leads me to believe that either there's a lot more large breed dogs, or people simply don't train their small breed puppies. My son said to me, "And this is why people think all small dogs are a-holes."


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That seems strange doesn't it. You are right though of the classes I have had Sophie in the vast majority of dogs are bigger. I never thought about it until you mentioned it. 
Your son is a character LOL.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're right ,and it's because of us not them. http://www.appliedanimalbehaviour.com/article/S0168-1591(10)00026-2/abstract


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...mall-dogs-have-so-many-psychological-problems


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I taught puppy kindergarten and basic dog training classes for several years many years ago. There were always several large breed dogs and maybe one or two small breed dogs. Having had 19 dogs of varying sizes over my lifetime so far, I think when you have a large breed dog you understand that a dog jumping up, pulling at the end of a leash or behaving aggressively toward people or dogs can have much more dire consequences than those behaviors in small dogs. I always socialize my dogs regardless of size but have felt a greater need to ensure that my large dogs were trained to be under control when around other people or dogs. If little dogs misbehave, the owner can always pick them up. It is nice when little dogs are well socialized and well mannered by the consequences of their misbehavior just aren't typically as bad.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Might be location as well. I see so many more small dogs where I live. Even in the dog park this evening. Gorgeous evening, about 72 degrees out. Only three dogs on the large dog side, and about 20-30 on the small dog. Even at agility, there were six dogs, four small, three smaller than Lola. All the dogs in Rally class, except one, are small.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pucks104 said:


> I taught puppy kindergarten and basic dog training classes for several years many years ago. There were always several large breed dogs and maybe one or two small breed dogs. Having had 19 dogs of varying sizes over my lifetime so far, I think when you have a large breed dog you understand that a dog jumping up, pulling at the end of a leash or behaving aggressively toward people or dogs can have much more dire consequences than those behaviors in small dogs. I always socialize my dogs regardless of size but have felt a greater need to ensure that my large dogs were trained to be under control when around other people or dogs. If little dogs misbehave, the owner can always pick them up. It is nice when little dogs are well socialized and well mannered by the consequences of their misbehavior just aren't typically as bad.


you nailed it. Small dog syndrome is much the fault of owners .


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Another thought, I was very picky about the classes I took Sophie to. Friends of mine run the classes and I made sure there would be no aggressive or exuberant dogs, especially larger ones. So many nuts out there who can't or don't control their dogs and think it's fun to let them go visit. I never let Sophie around big dogs even if they are friendly. One playful step could be disastrous. (coming from my dachshund Mom side, so many doxies have blown their backs that way). I always asked my friends what kind of dogs were signed up before I signed up and there were a few I opted not to go because of the type of bigger dogs there. I don't know if that's a big part of why so few small dogs in classes or not but definitely the biggest deterrent for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Askavi said:


> Do people not train small dogs? Every single class I have audited or enrolled my dogs in is filled with large dogs. Don't get me wrong. I love all dogs. I really do. It just makes me wonder where are all the small dogs? I know people have small dogs, and get small breed puppies. Why are they rarely/never in a training class? Sassy's class of 8 has two small breed puppies. Sassy being one of them. Raffy's fun foundation class of 8 has him. That is it. Out of 16 dogs in these two classes, there are 3 small breeds, and two of them belong to me. I saw the other puppy class that Sassy's not in the other day. Again, one small breed dog, a pug.
> 
> This observation leads me to believe that either there's a lot more large breed dogs, or people simply don't train their small breed puppies. My son said to me, "And this is why people think all small dogs are a-holes."


I think your son is right.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

> I think your son is right.


LOL


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

To your point Dee Dee, just this week I purchased a Sherpa bag for Layla, so I can get her in and out of our training facility safely. The beginning of each month they offer new classes at the facility and this month seems to be large dog and inexperienced owner month! It is a train wreck waiting to happen! Inexperienced people and inexperienced dogs, standing around in groups talking and clogging the entrance to the facility. I was bringing her soft crate in and setting it up each time, but it has gotten so hard to get in and out of the building safely carrying her under one arm, her crate in the other, and my backpack over my shoulder. Ugh, it was quite an ordeal. I figure at least with the Sherpa, she will be/feel safer and I'll just need to carry it, with her in it. We'll see how that goes. I plan to talk with the owner this weekend and see if she can discuss this with the instructors and they can come up with a solution. 

Layla is the minority in our area! She is the only small dog doing any kind of obedience or Rally. There are a few in agility and Nosework, but most of the sports in our area have large dogs. Luckily, we haven't had any issues and I hope we never do, but I have been super hyper vigilant with her safety from the beginning. We have hit a road block in obedience, with the out-of-site sit/down long stays. I'm not comfortable leaving her while I go out of site yet and I'm not sure I will be.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I feel for you it is scary with a small dog. Although it was even worse with my Great Dane really, he weighed 50 lbs more than I do so I couldn't perch him on my shoulders and run if a dog came after us like I can with the little ones.  Can I ask where do you go to train and with who?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I have seen classes that are offered for small breeds only. Unfortunately for me, they are not convenient for me to get to. Have you checked with any of the training facilities to see if they may offer an exclusive small breed class?


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> I feel for you it is scary with a small dog. Although it was even worse with my Great Dane really, he weighed 50 lbs more than I do so I couldn't perch him on my shoulders and run if a dog came after us like I can with the little ones.  Can I ask where do you go to train and with who?


I never looked at it from a big dog perspective. That just shows we all need to be advocates for our dogs, big or small! Thinking about it, it's a good thing these people are trying to get some training, it's really the fault of the facility. I've kindA been irritated at the owners. I will try and bring it to her attention today and hope she's receptive to changing some things.

I mostly train at a place called 4Paws Dogworks, in Richland. It's a new, beautiful facility and she really does have a good thing going on, with some great instructors. I also belong to the local dog training club and train there sometimes, but it's very small and it's just a place to go and practice, no instruction. Also, NO Heat, which is huge right now )

I have this funny visual of your Great Dane sprawled over your shoulder and you running from an angry dog &#128540;


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I haven't, but I'm guessing there isn't enough people or small dogs to fill a class. I do take private lessons sometimes with one of the instructor and that helps, but I still need to deal with getting in/out if the building. I think it's our issue and I need to learn the best way to deal with it :wink2:

Willow's new picture is beautiful! She looks so elegant with her longer hair.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I have not heard of 4 Paws sounds like a great place. We go to Dorothy Turley and Rachelle Bailey at the co op in Olympia. Mainly for nosework. Or at least we did when Sophie could still do classes.  

LOL I would have been in traction if I had tried to lift Fred onto my shoulders. He was still a lapdog though, here sitting on "Grandpa"


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. Obviously there's a combination of factors involved. I know that I did have Raffy's initial puppy training done privately at home, in part because of the big dog situation. The other part was that I had difficulty finding a trainer/facility that fit us. One of the trainers I audited when looking for a class for him used techniques I absolutely disagree with. In particular, leash yanking. I will admit, I had to go out of my way to find large dogs I trusted to socialize him with since I did have him trained privately. I still think for my situation at the time, it was the right choice. We also had behaviors to work on with our older dog accepting a puppy into her home. That said, I always intended to put Raffy into group training when I found a good fit. 

The trainer that I've been working with from the Happy Dog Institute in Olympia uses techniques I can agree with and is a member Operation Socialization. Her classes are simply filled with large dogs. She does ask that dog owners spread out with their dogs in the store area before class so they are not clumped together in a backlog/line that can cause problems. Then she brings each dog/owner into the class area and has them settle one at a time. 

DeeDee, somehow I missed Let's Talk Dogs on my many searches for trainers. I'll keep them in mind for future things with Raff and Sass.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

The puppy class we went to handled the situation at the door very well. She dismissed the dogs one at a time by name and waited till they were out the door before the next dog was called.


----------

